# Am I right about this? (Bachmann Annie wiring)



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I recently bought Bachmann Annie which I'm delighted with--great engine for very little money

I have a spare Aristo onboard 75 mhz receiver that I'd like to install in the Annie, to run on DC track power--not DCC, not Battery, DC track power. Mine came with a wiring diagram, and as I read it I can make all the necessary connections (track power, motor leads, front light) at the two switches behind the smokebox door. I'm going to disconnect the smoke generator, and I'll be using a different tender so the wiring to and from the tender will be (I assume) irrelevant. I'll give up on the reverse light.

here's a link to the wiring diagram:

http://chnm.gmu.edu/courses/magic/annie-lg.jpg

If anyone cares to take the time to help me out I'd greatly appreciate it

_(image exceeds 640px max width (2061), changed to link, SteveC mod.)_


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes all the locomotive wiring ends up at those two switches. The top DPDT switch is the NMRA/Large Scale switch. The track power wiring is soldered to the outside tabs. 










Ignore the instructions on the image for track power. 

Where are you going to put the 75 MHz receiver?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Paul, thank you very kindly. Sorry to be so obtuse. 

I was planning to remove the smoke generator and set the 75 mhz receiver close to underneath it, using double face tape, with the assumption that the smokestack would then serve as a vent for heat. I thought about also drilling some small holes below to get some updraft going, and then a small hole for the antenna, and run the antenna along one of the handrails on the boiler


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

is there a specific reason for not mounting Hdw in Tender? 

cale


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking at the schematic, it appears that one track pickup is connected to the motor inside, away from the motor. That would be a bad thing if you want to use an onboard TE, since the wheels need to be isolated from the motor. The connection point I am referencing is just to the right of the words "JWIRE-0089", see the little "dot"? go further to the rigt and there is another connection "dot" go up from there and it connects to the motor. 

I believe you need to pull it apart. If you are really good at investigating electronic circuits, then disconnect the wires at the smokebox, and then check for any current paths between the wheels and the motor. 

My best recommendation is to pull it apart and disconnect everything, so you KNOW the motor wires ONLY connect to the motor, and the same for the pickup wires and the same for your smoke unit and lights. 

I'm experienced, and it is almost always faster for me to disconnect everything than to PROVE that there are no "sneak" electrical paths. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like you're right Greg--I will have to take the thing apart


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I realize it's not the answer you were looking for, but it's better than frying the TE unit, I believe. 

There have been some wiring variations in Bachmann products, not as often as Aristo, but my volt/ohm meter is my best friend. I've never blown up a decoder. (knock on wood!) 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

I think what you will find is all the wires are gathered on two posts with loops connectors inside the locomotive. The wires from the center tabs of the Large Scale/NMRA track power switch feed power to these posts. The wires on these posts power the motor, the front headlight, and rear light through an MU plug.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Paul, that's exactly what I found. I removed all non-essential wiring and I'm confident the motor is isolated from the track. If it ever stops raining here, I'll take it out and test it!


----------

